# Pics of Buds from the Aeroponic Grow



## FilthyFletch (Jun 21, 2007)

Well to those who are regulars you know Im an aerponics guy.I built my own 28 plant setup and posted a grow log for this last grow.Speed is great.I took my clones put them in the setup for 10 days then flowere with 3 4oo watt hps lights and harvested at week 5.Yield wet trimmed and manicured was right around 90 ozes from this setup.I figured a few pics would be a nice addition to the site so here are some rando pics of cut buds,buds i bowls and some showing some drying...

These are buds shots right after cuttings and shows some manicured


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok heres a few shots of a couple bowls of the buds as they were getting manicured and readied for drying...Just a couple of the bowls.These bowls are about 20 inches wide and 10 inches deep


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 21, 2007)

And here are a few quick shots of some going to dry on screens with fans blowing under and above them as the process then off to jars...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 21, 2007)

Breakfast of a pot head little of these few pizzas and pop mmmm


----------



## cali-high (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice by the way


so how much dried do you think?

whats your guess?

how big is the areoponic system by ft


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks .Im guessing around 2-3 lbs dry basically I'll loose 70&#37; weight drying and curing.The actual setup is about 6-7 feet long and about 4-5 feet wide.Its made out of 4 pvc fence posts similar to some designs sold at stores for around $800 but I made it for about $145 with pump.In my gallery is a picture of it.


----------



## hmman (Jun 21, 2007)

you made your own aeroponic system? ok, that caught my attention. 

do you have a link to a post or can you divulge some more details? what are you using for spray nozzles? how many plant sites in this system? pvc and what else. very curious.

thanks in advance.

couldn't see the pics in you gallery.


----------



## potroast (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, Filthy, I guess your math is dirty, too. You said 90 oz wet, that would compute to about 20 ounces when dry. Even with your guesstimate of 30%, it will come to 27.

My experience is 22%.

Still a very nice yield for 1200 watts. And you flowered for only 5 weeks? Did you think they were done?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 23, 2007)

Well the total dry is guestamate.I still have the lower bud sites going.I cut the finished upper stuff out trimmed back unneed leaves and stubs and let the rest go to see if it would keep going and fill in some before cleaning them completely off.I figure what looked to be left in the grow to about 4-6 oz dry so my guess of around 2 lbs is close.At 5 weeks I know they were done.I had 75-80 orange red hairs and trichs under 60&#37; magnification lens showed almost all trichs turned milky light cloudy.This particular plant has always finished in 6 weeks flower in ebb and flow setup for my buddies over last 12 years and the aero grow knocked about a weeks time off.The next time out I will keep some of this stuff going but also mix in BlueBerry and Sweet Purple strains for some variety.I havent grown those 2 before so time frame may be different but hopefully somewhere between 5-7 weeks.I have never had to go above 7 weeks but that was a pure sativa strain and sativas take forever lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 23, 2007)

hmman the pics start on page 1 in the gallery 12th down and continue to page 2.I have promised to post the how to build of this setup for about 2 months now and built a new version and got all the pics and stuff for the post but Im a big liar and been real lazy lately and just havent done it.Check this journel in next week and Ill see if I can get my shit together and leave a link for a how to setup..


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2007)

do you find it pays off to flower the lower buds longer after the tops are harvested.can you see the buds gain size and weight.thanks.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 24, 2007)

I find its worth it.I tale all the big colasa and major buds off then I clean off the branches that dont have buds and some of the yellowing or unneeded leaves.From this grow I d say after the harvets then the trim and the burst of more nutes the tiny sites that were just showing or tiny buds now have food and light they have quadropled in about 2 weeks should yeild few more ozs in a week or so.


----------



## potroast (Jun 24, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Well the total dry is guestamate.I still have the lower bud sites going.I cut the finished upper stuff out trimmed back unneed leaves and stubs and let the rest go to see if it would keep going and fill in some before cleaning them completely off.I figure what looked to be left in the grow to about 4-6 oz dry so my guess of around 2 lbs is close.At 5 weeks I know they were done.I had 75-80 orange red hairs and trichs under 60% magnification lens showed almost all trichs turned milky light cloudy.*This particular plant has always finished in 6 weeks flower in ebb and flow setup for my buddies over last 12 years and the aero grow knocked about a weeks time off.*The next time out I will keep some of this stuff going but also mix in BlueBerry and Sweet Purple strains for some variety.I havent grown those 2 before so time frame may be different but hopefully somewhere between 5-7 weeks.I have never had to go above 7 weeks but that was a pure sativa strain and sativas take forever lol



So you are telling me that this particular strain you have is ripe in only 42 days, and somehow just because you grew it in an aero system it finished in 35 days?

Sounds like magic.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 25, 2007)

shit my bb line nneds 10 weeks just to get semi cloudy 35 days wow!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 25, 2007)

Well not much more I can do to show it beside the complete grow journel from day 1 to finish I posted with pictures and details.This particular indica strain has been grown in this small circle of growers for about 2 decades at least.I have always seen the other guys who grow it with flood and drain table pull finished plants at 6 weeks mine in the aero setup came out at 5 weeks and 3 days of actual 12/12 light,I cloned them they rooted in 3 days then into the setup for like 10-12 days so from start to finish 53 days.Cant do much more to show ya it though.Im not here to brag on it or prove anyone wrong but this is what my grow did and the trichs are great and its the 1 bowl your done type of indica so sorry if it seems too fast to you but for my circle if you ever go over 7 weeks you did it wrong lol with exception of sativas them bitches take forever.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice nuggz!


----------



## potroast (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Fletch, I'm not saying you're wrong, but I find it difficult to think that only your group of friends has such a strain. And I'm from Missouri, y'know? So I would have to grow her out for myself to actually "see." So if you would be so kind as to send me a cutting... I've flowered about 25 of the 'named genetics,' and I've yet to see one that was ripe in the time that even the seedbank said it would. And the least amount of time that I've seen advertised is 45 Days, and I've got one of those, and she takes 60.

Or it could be that flowering for more than 49 days is not actually "doing it wrong."


----------



## daddychrisg (Jun 27, 2007)

@ a rate of 35 days of bloom until finish, you could pull up a chair have a cold one, and watch buds grow! Sounds great!


----------



## dreadhead215 (Apr 22, 2008)

damnnnnnnnn nice greenery. I have an aero system i just got a house to ut it in as well. How much did you yield?

peace


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

really nice dude!! well done!! i would be so proud lyk, thats a nice havest!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice ... How about hooking me up with a jar .? I'd be grateful... Oh pal of mine ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments lol Im outta jars but Ill add ya to the list lol


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

budman226, nice avatar.. prob one of the best movies ever created!! the boondock saints right?

man you deserve compliments with those bitchs!! you have nspired me to try aeroponics, just not nearly the size of yours!! if you can help me wih my prob itd b awsome.. here the link

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/67589-i-need-info-lights.html
thanks!!


----------



## fonzirelli (Mar 1, 2009)

well aeroponics is different from other methods. doesnt hydro method generally have a somewhat quicker flower time than soil?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

Aero and hydro are much faster grows then soil as the nutrients are readily availiable and the control you have over what the plant gets is direct and instant. Heres a few shots of a simple 4x8 flood table in a tent with co2. The flood is little slower as these pictures are right around week 4 so probably 2 more weeks to go on these but they look good...


----------



## rustybud (May 9, 2009)

question y u cut @ 5 weeks ????????


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 9, 2009)

In my aero grows at 5 weeks the buds are huge swollen rock hard and have 75% red hair. The above pictures are from a flood table so they have time to go. This strain is fast to begin with and in aero the time need to grow is much less then any other grow method availiable. I use clones veg about 7-10 days plants are about 10 to 12 inches then flower for 5 weeks plants finish at about 3 feet with the 75% red hairs then go to 3-5 days dry and 45 day cure


----------



## SayWord (May 9, 2009)

and whats the average yield?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 10, 2009)

For this particular aero setup on this thread I have refined it to average about 2 lbs dried at a 5-6 week harvest


----------



## CapTainCrunchBerry (May 11, 2009)

dam!!! str8 KILL .. those pics got me droolin


----------



## SayWord (May 11, 2009)

i mean per plant in a five week flowering time how much yield?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 11, 2009)

In the 28 pant setup I get about about 3-4 oz per plant wet weight in a 5 week period with Fox farm nutes, grotek super H202,sweet,gravity,beastie Bloomz and cha ching


----------



## SayWord (May 11, 2009)

how hard is it to go aero? im growing in soil and wanna know if its possible to skip hydro and learn how to grow aero without knowing anything about hydro?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 12, 2009)

sure it s not hard at all for me I think soil is the hardest way to grow. Takes so much space room and if issues come takes some much to correct and you have little control not to mention time. Hydro or aero very similar. just need the basics like knowing how to ph test and ppm test. then its just setting it up and setting timers and checking your ph and ppm values and keeping drains clean


----------



## SMOOTHBAN (May 12, 2009)

so using aeroponics... you harvested from seedling in 5 weeks or am i missing somthing.. yeah im a newbie with a aeroflo .. so yeah


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 12, 2009)

No i dont use seed except to get a mom then I use clones from there on out and take a new mom clone every year to replace the original moms. This way I keep a selected strains mom going have some from over 12 years ago still going. I take clones and get them rooted about 5-7 days . When roots show I toss them into the aero unit and veg about 10 days then go 5 weeks of flower maybe 6 weeks depending on strain... Also this isnt an aero flow this is my design I built and sell has different deliver system and method then aero flow and a lot less exspensive lol


----------



## SayWord (May 12, 2009)

so how do u take ur clones? in an aerocloner type thing?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 13, 2009)

Some times. I usually just use rockwool, rooting hormones, humidity dome with a seedling heat mat and then mist with light solution of water phed to 5.8


----------



## SayWord (May 14, 2009)

so then u can put them in ur aero setup with them in the rockwool?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 18, 2009)

yes . as soon as trhe roots pop out of the 2x2x2 rockwool starter cubes I put a little hydroton in the net pot then the cube them pack hydroton around the rockwool and cover it and then pop it in the aero setup for about 10-12 days veg


----------



## diSplACed (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you decided on a date you wold post the schematics for the aeroponic system you made. I am very interested in making my own. I am on my first grow using soil and would like to experiment with the two, to permanately use Aero/Hydroponics to grow.


----------



## crazyMIman (Dec 15, 2009)

nice system. and nice budd


----------



## Mondwa (Oct 3, 2010)

New to this forum but am building a system and really like everything i read here about your system. Do you sell them or have plans on how to build it?


----------



## Inthewind (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess the plans and operating instructions are a no-go?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 8, 2011)

growing aero now, loving it. mastered soil on to aero =P fletch im followin if u have a journal i like!! an if u could peep my last thread had a problem/harvest questions on my aero/dro groww!


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry guys I don't support this site anymore the owner holds your posts and info hostage for evidence and refuses to close an account when requested for saftey needs. Careful posting here its not safe since the owner is against the users....FilthyFletch


----------



## wonin (Mar 23, 2011)

what u mean?????? i was just about to do some posting and pics but am now freakin out please get back to me!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## zhn0k (Jul 23, 2011)

great aeroponic grow!!!

i'm looking into aeroponics myself in the near future!


----------

